# Lets see pics of your bow



## wimnbowhunter (Apr 13, 2009)

*heres mine*

its alittle old but it works. shoots great at 50 yards.

dont forget the new strings and cables that just got put on


----------



## arrow2008 (May 12, 2008)

i dont have pics of my bow yet but this is wat i did with my bow. it was fun.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=905866


----------



## connor_93 (Jul 24, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is mine


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Martin cheetah*

here's my martin cheetah at 50lbs.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hoyt 38 Ultra riptide not the best pic and my magnatec still havent taken a pic of the 737 not sure why.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

il get some up soon
pse x-factor 25 inch blue
win and win inno limbs
BCY strings
sure loc ultima Rc carbon sight
doinker stabs


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

U guys need a Darton to win:mg:


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

here it is.
08 Bear Lights Out 
60lbs. 29in. 
CBE Tek-Hunter w/6x Viper Scope
30 in. Cartel Stabilizer


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

*What?*



Mikie Day said:


> here is mine


Is this for real???


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

My spot hogg finally arrived today. I got the new arrows on monday. Last week I also got a viper sight. I will be using the viper for hunting and the spot hogg for target, due to the brighter pins on the viper.

Hope that you like the pics.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

coachjdub said:


> Is this for real???


Never seen an Oneida before?


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Mikie Day said:


> here is mine


his draw length is way too long


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Never seen an Oneida before?


that's not an Oneida; it's a Monster


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are some more pics of my AM. After some shooting I found that I like the viper better on my AM than the spot hogg. After adding extra pins to my viper I am ready for what ever gets thrown my way (well at least my equipment is ready).


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

XCalibre said:


> that's not an Oneida; it's a Monster


Same differenceee.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

Monster Bows are for real ... (thats my dad)

here are a few pics of mine










My first deer ever









I used to shoot a oneida (Talon) it was monsterized (not stock)


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

I guess I have not, but it looks like the ATA is like 26 or 28. The bow to me looks tiny!!! 



CA_Rcher12 said:


> Never seen an Oneida before?


----------



## coachjdub (Jan 27, 2009)

coachjdub said:


> I guess I have not, but it looks like the ATA is like 26 or 28. The bow to me looks tiny!!!


Actually I really can't say ATA, I guess there are no axles huh?


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

tip to tip is 39in...when you lay it next to a bow like a ross or a mathews and messure them from the top of the cam to the bottom of the idler (vise/versa) the overall length of the bows are almst the same...here is a pic that shows them lined up and you can see


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

this is my next one....just waiting to get it film dipped...

the dragon is longer with some other twists.


----------



## The Apprentice (Feb 26, 2009)

*My bow*

This is my first time posting in the young archers forum.


----------



## The Apprentice (Feb 26, 2009)

I was the first one at my local shop to get the Reezen in an all black set up. Now a few old timers have copied me with the blacked out theme. But I can still beat them on the 3-d course.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

This is my target bow, its and 04 Martin Phantom Pro with a stealth stabalizer, cartel sight and trophy taker rest









My hunting bow is an 09 Mathews Mission UX2 with Octane stab., truglo sight, ripcord fallaway rest, and paradox wrist strap


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> This is my target bow, its and 04 Martin Phantom Pro with a stealth stabalizer, cartel sight and trophy taker rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a recurve sight on there? Please explain, thanks.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

The Apprentice said:


> This is my first time posting in the young archers forum.


that is amazing! :mg:


----------



## The Apprentice (Feb 26, 2009)

Hoyt1021 said:


> that is amazing! :mg:


Why is that?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

No it's not a recurve sight it's just a cheapo sure-lok...ha...couldn't afford the real deal...yet...


----------



## gokartjon (Jul 9, 2006)

*Here is my monster!*


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Heres my 08 X-Force Dreamseason and a 60 yard group that I just shot.
68lbs
28in Draw
27in PSE X-Weave Predator 300 w/ Fobs
320fps
[/ATTACH]


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The bow picture did not attach I will try later.


----------

